# Beyond Unbelievable



## kevin.carroll (Sep 29, 2009)

[video=youtube;soSvifuYAVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soSvifuYAVQ[/video]


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 29, 2009)

It doesn't work. Lost in translation.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Sep 29, 2009)

Clearly, I cannot figure out how to embed a video here, though I know it can be done. But if you want to see something that will make your blood run cold, check this out.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 29, 2009)

Are you *SURE* Obama isn't the Anti-Christ? I say that tongue in cheek, but....


----------



## kevin.carroll (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know, but clearly some think he is a god...


----------



## MMasztal (Sep 29, 2009)

Try this.

http://blip.tv/play/hJNRgaO_BAI.m4v


----------



## Ivan (Sep 29, 2009)

kevin.carroll said:


> I don't know, but clearly some think he is a god...



We'll see how that works for them, but the end result will be very, very ugly for them. I'd like to know how the 'clergy' is.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 29, 2009)

> Ecclesiastes 1:9
> 
> What has been is what will be, and what has been done is what will be done, and there is nothing new under the sun.




That was just plain nutty!


----------



## Andres (Sep 29, 2009)

wow. when I heard "Hear our cry Obama" I just turned it off. I wonder what Obama himself would say about this. He says he is a Christian so surely he would speak out against this if he was aware of it, right?


----------



## Michael (Sep 29, 2009)

You've got to be kidding me...


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually, the President is a former organizer with this group and is very familiar with their workings.

Gamaliel Foundation Home Page

You can link to their common history at the bottom of the page.




Andres said:


> wow. when I heard "Hear our cry Obama" I just turned it off. I wonder what Obama himself would say about this. He says he is a Christian so surely he would speak out against this if he was aware of it, right?


----------



## tt1106 (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow. That is amazing. I thought the video of the kids singing reminded me of a communist regime worshipping the supreme leader, but this reminds me that beyond that, people are elevating him to a godlike status. 
Wow.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 29, 2009)

Absolute abomination, or should I say, Obama-nation


----------



## Poimen (Sep 29, 2009)

One of the many reasons to reject socialism: ultimately the collective must be led by one (or a group of 'one') in order to ensure the stability of 'equality for all' except that, as famously stated by Orwell, some are (or will be) more equal than others. 

Tragically then the presidency, originally intended to provide a balance to the other authorities so that the law might be upheld in the face of power mongering, is now the vehicle through which this stability might be achieved because of the ignorance of the populace and the pandering of many other elected officials.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Sep 29, 2009)

Poimen said:


> One of the many reasons to reject socialism: ultimately the collective must be led by one (or a group of 'one') in order to ensure the stability of 'equality for all' except that, as famously stated by Orwell, some are (or will be) more equal than others.
> 
> Tragically then the presidency, originally intended to provide a balance to the other authorities so that the law might be upheld in the face of power mongering, is now the vehicle through which this stability might be achieved because of the ignorance of the populace and the pandering of many other elected officials.



 Socialism, Capitalism....All man made economic theories are flawed.


----------



## Berean (Sep 29, 2009)

Andres said:


> He says he is a Christian so surely he would speak out against this if he was aware of it, right?



He said that during the campaign to help his election chances. After leaving the Rev. Wright's "church" I believe he attended a D.C. Episcopal "church" once or twice. He won't be a Christian again until reelection gets closer.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Sep 29, 2009)

Berean said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > He says he is a Christian so surely he would speak out against this if he was aware of it, right?
> ...



Im puzzled by those who take his christianity serious. There is a video on youtube, where he mocks scripture. Alan Keys, said it best when he said " Jesus Christ would not vote for Barack Obama". 

Their debate is on youtube.


----------



## Zenas (Sep 29, 2009)

My buddy who's an uber-liberal atheist democrat says he doesn't believe for a second that Obama is a Christian, and also voiced a preference the Obama just be honest and reject the notion. I agreed.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Sep 29, 2009)

Zenas said:


> My buddy who's an uber-liberal atheist democrat says he doesn't believe for a second that Obama is a Christian, and also voiced a preference the Obama just be honest and reject the notion. I agreed.



If those who are blunt about their unbelief can see it, how come those who go to church cant?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 29, 2009)

They are so lost.... I pray the Lord will grant them repentence from such blasphemy...


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know what they were saying in their earlier petitions, but latterly it sounded like. "Deliver us, O God." rather than "Deliver us , Obama" (?)

I don't think they're mentioning Obama.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 29, 2009)

Very sad.


----------

